# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Please help!

## Webby

I recently returned from a holiday and found my water dish empty, my father had forgotten to fill. My frog ( magnificent tree ) was severely dehydrated and shedding. I soaked him in a warm bath and his colour has returned but he's not eating, moving and his cap is discolored. Any advice?

----------


## bshmerlie

Try some pedialite in some water and see if that perks him up.  Beyond that just keep him quite and moist.  Hopefully he'll be ok.

----------


## Webby

Mr Froggy is all better now. He needed mass rehydration and i sprayed his food with vitamin supplements. He's a happy frog!!

----------


## Ebony

Thats great to hear Martin. :Big Applause:

----------

